
Bitbucket passes one million users - Lightning
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2013/06/04/atlassian-bitbucket-passes-one-million-users/
======
imperialWicket
Github has the social aspects nailed down, but for small teams or personal
projects, I don't hesitate to use bitbucket. Particularly now that you can use
HipChat for free on small teams, hosting with bitbucket and managing your
project exclusively through Atlassian is fantastic. I like issue management in
bitbucket much more than github, as well (personal opinion, no great
foundation here).

~~~
outworlder
For personal projects or two person projects, Kiln is available for free. For
larger teams, one of the advantages is that you can use Mercurial and Git
interchangeably in the same project.

Also, with the startup edition you get Fogbugz, which is pretty decent - and
certainly lightyears ahead of github issues.

Note: I have no relationship with FogCreek, but I've added a few personal
projects there and so far I have no complaints.

~~~
gustavo_duarte
I respectfully disagree regarding Fogbugz vs. GitHub issues.

I used FogBugz for about 6 years in a major client project (a successful SaaS
product). We used FogCreek's hosted solution and were pretty heavy users:
different projects, milestones, feature requests, user communication, etc.
However, we were unhappy with FogBugz. The UI always felt clunky and slow to
navigate, it felt like we were battling FB rather than getting help from it.
In particular, milestone / release management and issue grouping were painful.

Then late last year we moved our repos to GH, and decided to look for another
issue management system. We evaluated several: JIRA sucked hard imho,
JetBrains YouTrack was my favorite full-featured product.

But then we decided to give GH issue management a try. It is minimalist and
surely lacked some features, but hey, if it could handle our needs, the
simplicity would be a huge plus.

A few months later, _everyone_ in the team is thrilled: devs, testers, support
personnel. Using milestones and labels we have been able to manage more people
and more work on GH (we're growing) with less hassle. It feels much friendlier
than FogBugz. Now whenever I create / solve / assign / organize issues, I feel
happy, whereas before it was a dreaded chore.

YMMV of course, but I wanted to give my 2c since I do have a lot of experience
with both issue managers.

~~~
davidp
When using github, do you keep all of your code in a single repo? If not, have
you found any solutions to the "fragmentation" problem where it's hard to get
a big picture view due to issues being scattered across different repos? We're
looking for solutions for that at my workplace.

I haven't used bitbucket for larger projects yet, any insights there also
appreciated.

~~~
Jd
This is a huge problem for us also, and I've considered moving things over to
Jira several times over the past couple weeks because of it. The only quasi-
solution I've found is to feed multiple repos into a single chat room in
Hipchat so people can get some idea of progress. More broadly though, I'm
quite dissatisfied with GH issues (UI, poor search, clunky milestones, no burn
charts, etc.).

~~~
gustavo_duarte
I understand the frustration with GH limitations (no burn charts and hardly
any reporting). For us, the minimalism ended up working in harmony with our
process, but I can see situations where it wouldn't.

The UI and milestones, though, I think are good. JIRA is to me the king of
clunky. I've used it in 3 projects over the years and evaluated it last year,
and I've been pretty disappointed with it.

To borrow from another comment here, it has a bit of a Bugzilla feel, like it
just grew and grew, and you have tons of fields and features, but they're
poorly designed and put together. A bit of a mess, to put it bluntly. FogBugz
has a similar feel to me.

I encourage you to check out JetBrains' YouTrack. I never used it in a
project, but a couple days evaluating gave me a good impression. Good luck
with your search.

~~~
Jd
Thanks for the suggestion. I've also used Jira in the past and wasn't super
impressed with it at the time for just the reasons you mentioned -- lots of
features but not integrated seamlessly and often overloading the user with
options and not presenting a very good user experience (both in terms of speed
/ design / etc.). That said, I have the sense that GH is slowing down, I
constantly have issues that seem to be similar to the old Twitter fail whale
problem, either with what appears to be incorrect old cached data or Octocat
"hello these droids that you are looking for can't be found since our ORM
sucks." I assume this is some Rails stack issue (i.e. some aspect of the old
Rails can't scale argument that was never really refuted but people forgot
about as they stopped trying to optimize Rails apps for speed).

btw, I don't think that there is necessarily anything wrong Milestones, but
there are always too many clicks involved in the GH interface and the buttons
are often not where I expect them to be -- even when you have something that
works well (i.e. dynamic adding of tags that automatically updates the DB),
there is frequently no indication of actual success, which ends up puzzling
the user.

Thanks a lot for the suggestion for YouTrack, will definitely check it out.

~~~
gustavo_duarte
I agree completely on the GH slow down / fail whale type of problems.

I use GH for about 12 hours a day almost every day, between open source and
client projects. I face slow downs in the issue tracker, the git repos
themselves (I only use command line), and the web interface to browse a
project (code, history, pull requests). I notice a slow down about once a day.
Some features, like the contributors graph, are always dead slow. About 10-20%
of PR merge attempts fail, and I have to click the button again, sometimes
multiple times. I see the Unicorn fail page or some Octocat fail page often
enough.

It makes me think exactly of what you describe, a combination of Rails perf /
scalability and perhaps a lack of strong backend engineering, I'm not sure.

Right now the problems are in the level of a mild annoyance / surprise that a
company like GH has these issues. If it gets worse, I would consider moving
away. But because I truly love the UI and overall functionality, it's a
positive tradeoff for us at the moment.

You're very welcome regarding the YouTrack suggestion.

~~~
Jd
Yep, we are seeing exactly the same things and have more or less the same
response. I've long been a huge Github fan so to think of moving away makes me
quite sad, but the frequent chunkiness (even exhibited in things as simple as
switching between page 1 and 2 of open issues) causes me a lot of frustration
every day. I'm not ready to give up just yet however.

------
RexM
I recently stopped paying $12/month for github and moved all my private
repositories to bitbucket. Since it's just me working on the repositories,
it's totally free.

~~~
RivieraKid
Me too. Public repos github, private bitbucket.

~~~
kleiba
Honest question: why do you need a central repository (SVN style) if it's a
private repo? I tend to develop my own projects mostly on two different
machines, and the core code management and synchronization doesn't need
anything but git itself. Is it so you can use bug trackers etc?

~~~
mathrawka
Offsite data backup of the entire repository for free.

~~~
kleiba
I see. I suppose that makes sense if you mostly work on a single machine.
(Since I usually oscillate between two machines I never think about backing up
in addition to the normal work-flow.)

~~~
uniclaude
Even if you work on several machines, having not to worry about whether they
are turned on / are accessible from wherever you are is a huge plus. People
tend to have laptops nowadays, which you don't necessarily think about as
always on computers.

~~~
kleiba
Well, mine is always on. :-)

------
jbarham
It's worth noting that GitHub charges per _repo_ whereas Bitbucket charges per
_user_. So GitHub might make sense for product businesses where there are only
a handful of repos, but Bitbucket is much more cost effective in an agency
environment where you might have a repo per client or even per project.

------
sergiotapia
If you're wondering how they can offer free private repositories (awesome!),
it's probably because they also offer a ton of other tightly integrated
services such as Crucible, JIRA, etc.

JIRA is pretty sweet to keep things in order.

~~~
vyrotek
_JIRA is pretty sweet to keep things in order._

Really? I use and love BitBucket, but the last 2 places I worked at used JIRA
and it was the worst project management tool I've ever used. I'm sure someone
will say they didn't configure it right or educate the devs or something.
Seriously though, it was pushed down from upper management in both cases and
it was a terrible experience. Then they thought Greenhopper would fix it, ha.
(This was about 4+ years ago)

Edit - According to the comments below it sounds like my experience was a
result of trying to do too much with it. I just might play around with a bit
just for some bug tracking with some of my BitBucket projects.

~~~
wdewind
We use JIRA at Etsy (although we use Github for code reviews, not crucible).
It is certainly frustrating, but I tend to think it's a "the worst except the
rest" situation. Do you have something you like significantly better? I've
experimented with stuff like trello, basecamp etc. and still haven't found
them significantly better.

~~~
vyrotek
I'm currently using Trello quite a bit and also Asana for some newer projects.
I really like the "physical card" feel of Trello. I'm a post-it note kind of
guy. Asana seems pretty nice so far but is more grid-based. It's very clean
and slick though.

~~~
hhandoko
We use JIRA with GreenHopper to support Agile at work. The users mostly just
go to the Card / backlog views and I can say it's working pretty well. Not as
smooth as Trello, but still good :)

------
riddim
Bitbucket is an especially awesome resource for students. (Yes, I know GitHub
offers free student accounts.) But the unlimited free private repositories
makes it easy to back up tons of homework projects (as opposed to the small
GitHub offering), without worrying about clogging your quota, or having your
work available to the public.

~~~
rz2k
I wouldn't be surprised if this has a lot to do with the latest growth. I've
taken one or two Coursera courses (eg. [1]) where Bitbucket was specifically
recommended for the private repositories.

It would be a hassle to get counted as a student by Github without an edu
email, and it would be too much for them to individually approve tens of
thousands of people.

[1] <http://www.coursera.org/course/scicomp>

~~~
mcintyre1994
I know Bitbucket maintain a list of student Emails, I imagine Github do the
same. They send a confirmation Email, you confirm, you get upgraded - all
automatic. No reason to manually approve that. Bitbucket give students
unlimited collaborators, but you probably don't need that for Coursera courses
anyway.

~~~
rz2k
Bitbucket has a free tier for unlimited private repositories with 5 or fewer
collaborators. Though you sign up with an email address, there is nothing
about it being with "your school-issued email", because there is no
stipulation about the tier being for students.

Github will approve people for using a student email address even if their
school doesn't give them an email account, but it happens on a case by case
basis, with requirements such as requesting that you forward a scanned copy of
your student ID.

The difference is that Bitbucket does not ask you to be a student for the free
account, so there is no process to prove that you are a student. Github has
many advantages, but hassle-free, free private repositories is not one of
them.

What I was saying is that with the increase in students who are encouraged to
use remote version control who may not have a student email account, or even a
student ID, has likely contributed to the increase in users on Bitbucket. It
is worth noting that some of these courses have more than 100,000 people sign
up. Even if only a small fraction finish the courses, a small fraction use
version control, and many are smaller, there have already been dozens of these
courses conducted in the last year on Coursera, Udacity, and EdX.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Sorry, I don't think I was clear. I'm not disputing the Bitbucket free
service, I was just pointing out that Bitbucket do have a student account, and
it's handled automatically by you just adding your student Email to your
account. I assumed (wrongly, perhaps?) that Github would use a similar system,
since case by case seemed very odd for that.

I agree with what you're saying, though I hadn't thought about it - and it's
also great that these courses are mentioning version control. That really
should be a part of a CS curriculum, and it's great they're doing that, my
university doesn't which I found quite surprising.

Anyway, sorry for the confusion, I just thought that Github would use the same
process as Bitbucket to identify students.

~~~
rz2k
Github will automatically recognize your educational email account _if_ you
have an educational email account. The problem for people taking a Coursera
class is that they might not be enrolled in any school. I don't think that
many of those students need to upgrade to the Bitbucket student account where
they get more than 5 users.

It is pretty interesting how people are using version control in these
classes. Here's one that distributes the assignments as a repository on
Github[1]

[1] <https://github.com/uwescience/datasci_course_materials>

------
drawkbox
I love bitbucket and even paid $10 before I had users for personal projects,
now I pay since I have so many biz and client repos up there and growing
teams. I have been recommending it for private repos/companies ever since and
have gladly paid for it. You can store so much up there and unlimited repos in
either Mercurial or Git which is awesome.

For company/private repos I always use bitbucket, for OSS I use github. The
prices are right, it's flexible and you can have the comfort of serviced repos
off your local. It is great for remote teams or getting companies to open up
to remote access to repos.

I started using bitbucket when it was primarily python focused (github started
ruby focused) and liked Mercurial since it was Python based and better
supported on Windows back in the day for many windows clients. But they have
definitely kept up and after Atlassian bought it they haven't dropped the
ball. I also use SourceTree before they bought it and Atlassian knows good
tools when they see them, bought that and opened it up (with a windows client
in beta).

Congrats to bitbucket from a happy customer for a long time.

~~~
hhandoko
I completely agree. I picked BitBucket initially because Mercurial was better
supported in Windows.

I was even happier when they ported SourceTree to Windows. All I need now is
the Mercurial support for it, so I can finally use a single client for both
Git + Hg in Windows.

------
reidrac
Congratulations!

One thing I miss in Bitbucket is repo discovery. There's no way, or at least I
can't find it, to browse the repositories filtering by language, popularity,
etc.

1 million users, I don't know how many repos, but I can tell you I've found
lots of cool projects in GitHub thanks to to their search/browsing features. I
may be wrong but I think Bitbucket needs that.

(there's a bug report: [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2934/browse-
reposito...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2934/browse-repositories-
by-language-bb-39))

~~~
ngoldbaum
There are a number of issues that I'd like to see bitbucket push on. [1], [2],
[3], [4] to name a few. If they want to compete with github on features as
well as pricing for private repos, they really need to address these things.

[1] [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2184/support-
cnames-...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2184/support-cnames-for-
repositories-bb-3655)

[2] [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/6024/ability-to-
igno...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/6024/ability-to-ignore-
whitespace-changes-in)

[3] [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2874/ability-to-
sear...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/2874/ability-to-search-
source-code-bb-39)

[4] [https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4307/feature-
request...](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/4307/feature-request-
contributor-statistics-bb)

------
mhartl
I've increasingly found myself using both GitHub and Bitbucket. In this vein,
I just pushed up some changes to my list of Git utilities
(<https://github.com/mhartl/git-utils>) that includes full pull request
support for both GitHub and Bitbucket on OS X. In particular, if you're on
branch _foobar_ and want to issue a pull request to merge with _master_ , you
just type

    
    
        $ git pull-request
    

This pushes your local branch up to _origin_ and opens the pull request page
at GitHub or Bitbucket (depending on the relevant URL from .git/config).

The same Git utils repo includes _git open_ , which opens the remote page for
your project:

    
    
        $ git open
    

As with _git pull-request_ , it works with both GitHub and Bitbucket (OS X
only).

------
n9com
We saved hundreds of dollars a month moving over to BitBucket last year.

------
speeder
Kidoteca uses Bitbucket, because for us our GIT serving is free :)

Also I use their SourceTree GUI GIT tool, it is really nice too.

Now this is looking like a ad for Atlassian, I should charge them :P

~~~
Osiris
SourceTree is great and it has both a Mac and Windows version which makes it
easy for me to switch between my Mac and other PCs around the house.

~~~
dminor
Easily the best git GUI on Windows that I've tried.

~~~
durzagott
I find SourceTree to be very slow and heavy.

If I need to use a GUI then I find the built-in Gitk and GitGui more than
adequate. They're not pretty, of course, but they do the job just fine.

------
hugi
Bitbucket is great. I use it for all my private projects since it offers a
much more sensible price structure than github (for me at least — github's
model is based on number of repositories while bitbucket's is based on number
of users).

------
sshconnection
Glad to see Bitbucket doing so well. Their support is great, bailed us out of
a nasty mess we got tangled up in our repo.

------
tn13
I have been using Bitbucket for all my private projects. I think both
BitBucket and Github can prosper together.

~~~
rsync
You can improve this algorithm a bit by adding the string "compliments of the
day to you!" to the output...

------
wooptoo
Mercurial is a better tool than Git in almost every aspect. It's easy to learn
and gets out of your way. I chose it over git a few years ago and sticked with
it ever since and used Bitbucket to host most of my stuff. You don't get the
community that Github has, but the hosting is great.

~~~
jlgreco
I feel like I am taking crazy pills whenever somebody says that mercurial is
simpler than git. Mercurial's per-file revlog and structured .hg/store/data is
way weirder / more complex than git's SHA-addressed DAG with
minimal/orthogonal object types. The only real blemish on git is that
lightweight tags should not exist.

~~~
erikvanzijst
I'm pretty sure he's talking from the user's perspective, not
design/implementation.

~~~
MBlume
From a user's perspective, Hg is so limited I consider it basically unusable.

~~~
jonknee
I seem to get my stuff done in either. What's missing for you in hg?

~~~
shuzchen
Being an active user of both git and hg, I also can't think of any features I
make extensive use of in git (rebase, feature branches, etc) that I can't get
with hg. My workflows in both are pretty much the same, just a saner interface
on the hg side. If anything, git doesn't have revsets, a really powerful query
language you can use to sift through your history - see
<http://www.selenic.com/hg/help/revsets>

------
orangethirty
Has bitbucket had any security issues like github has had in the past?

~~~
rogerbinns
They had one I reported Oct 2010, took a while to convince was an issue and
they finally fixed a few months after saying they would. The URLS for
attachments to private issues in private repos were guessable and publicly
accessible if you guessed right (ie no authentication for them).

The URLs were like this [https://bitbucket-
assetroot.s3.amazonaws.com/<username&#...</a><p>Obviously a bit tedious to
guess for humans, but no big deal for computers.

~~~
orangethirty
Do you put this issue in the same level as the ones github has had?

~~~
rogerbinns
Issues always happen. It is how they are handled that makes the difference.
I've not paid close attention to Github but it appears they react responsibly
and quickly.

With my issue it seemed like Bitbucket was a one man shop and I suspect that
if I had thrown a fit things would have happened quickly. Jesper was attending
pycon and I was fine with addressing it after that, but then it was not
promptly attended to afterwards. I have no records of how long it took to fix
but it was at least several weeks and may have been months. He did dispute
"easily guessable". (The Bitbucket service at the time was also overwhelmed
with languishing tickets.)

In my own view, private data being accessible no matter how improbable is
always an immediate issue. Issues that initially seem improbable get turned
into the probable very quickly by the bad guys who are far more imaginative.

But as I said this was late in 2010. I have no idea if the culture of
Bitbucket has changed since then or is better.

------
gldnspud
An interesting difference I've noticed about Bitbucket vs Github: While Github
has had a "deploy key" feature for quite a while, and Bitbucket only added
such a feature just under a year ago, I think Bitbucket's version is a much
better fit for what deploy keys are usually used for.

With Github, a deploy key has read-write access to repos, and each key can
only be attached to a single repo.

However, with Bitbucket, a deploy key has read-only access to repos, and each
key can be attached to more than one repo.

------
akurilin
Bitbucket is awesome, we're big fans.

------
joeld42
Bitbucket is great for small teams and individual work. Thanks for existing.

------
ckdarby
The people in the comment are the first _ACTUAL_ people I've met that use
bitbucket >_>

~~~
phaer
I found it pretty popular in parts of the python community. And I guess it's
used for a lot of private repositories.

~~~
KPLauritzen
exactly, private repos. When you are talking about some OSS project it is
often on github, but the authors might still have their private stuff on
bitbucket. And there would be no reason to mention it.

------
fareesh
Bitbucket is great. Glad to see them doing well.

------
joering2
Bitbucket is great but their Atlassian SourceTree software cannot be use
anymore. It used to be fine couple versions ago, now the newest update does
not even let you run it. I had to re-install couple times and nothing; only
removing registries help. Also, some features are being taken away for no
reason (like ability to remember to which branch you pushing, etc you have to
re-check those again and again at each push).

~~~
snowpalmer
I haven't experienced this problem.

------
yawaramin
I've been a Bitbucket member since 2009 and have an open source project (since
2010) as well as a few private repos. I've had users signing up simply to open
issues and communicate with me. Works like a charm.

They've always been top-notch but with git support and Atlassian's rising
profile in the git community they're really starting to gain traction. I hope
they keep up the good work.

------
pan69
Recently starting using Bitbucket and I really like it. I find the team thing
a bit difficult to understand and not very intuitive but it could be just me.
I vaguely remember them also having SVN support but that seems to be no longer
there. I guess I have re-import all my old repos using Git now.

~~~
isxek
As far as I can remember, they started with providing Mercurial support, not
SVN. Perhaps you were thinking of Google Code (they had SVN support, then Hg,
then Git)?

------
ereckers
I've been using them for a few years now. Free repos got me there. Assembla
makes use of it as well, and I've run it through that on a project. I don't do
enough open source stuff unfortunately to find myself at Github, but for
maintaining a bunch of free private repos its great.

~~~
oBeLx
Assembla is an independent company: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assembla>

~~~
ereckers
Thanks for the correction. I made the edit above. Funny thing is that I had a
feeling I was wrong, but general sloppiness convinced me adding a question
mark to my statement was better then taking 10 seconds to actually look it up.

------
dracoli
Congrats to bitbucket. Love it cause of the free private repos. However
whenever I see bitbucket I remember this spooning video made by them
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0>

------
dgesang
I'm wondering why so many people use bitbucket/github for their (commercial)
projects instead of setting up their own repo management system (like
RhodeCode). It's not hard to set up and you can have as much repositories as
you want to.

~~~
andy_adams
Just my opinion, but having a repo set up in 30 seconds vs. 2 hours (or
whatever the overhead is for RhodeCode) is a big win when you have a million
other things you're trying to piece together. Managing another system just
means more headache. With hosted solutions, I'm all set.

------
AbhishekBiswal
Just because of its free private repositories hosting plan. I am pretty sure
there are more private repos on bitbucket than public repositories. And we
already know where people go to host their public repositories.

------
pbreit
Bitbucket is nice as a Mercurial or Git repo service but Gihub is a
phenomenon.

~~~
joeblau
Yeah, but they don't offer free private repos. The only reason I use GitHub
now is to host my open source projects. My company and personal stuff is on
BitBucket.

------
hoka
Congrats! Before GitHub had free private academic repos, I used Bitbucket and
was really pleased. I'm out of school now, and I think I'll continue to use
Bitbucket for private stuff. Great product!

~~~
IanChiles
Bitbucket offers unlimited collaborators on your repos if you have an
education email

------
ellicottvilleny
I love bitbucket but I would like to be able to create clusters of related
BitBucket projects, by language, tool, etc. Right now there isn't even a
search feature, let alone any browse capability.

~~~
jstepka
Labels, repo groupings or something similar is on our mind too. No promises on
the release date but it's something we've been thinking about.

Justen - Bitbucket product manager

------
dinduks
I'm happy Bitbucket is doing great. Their free private repos helped me —as
well as the classmates I've introduced to Git— working on our university
projects efficiently. Thank you Bitbucket. :)

------
RVijay007
Love bitbucket - use it exclusively for private projects and small group
shared projects. If you sign up with a .edu account, you get free lifetime
unlimited collaboration, which is awesome.

------
spicer-matthews
We use Bitbucket at Cloudmanic Labs we are pretty happy with it. GitHub almost
has too many bells and whistles. We do use Github for public stuff as that is
what everyone uses.

------
hkmurakami
It's awesome to have alternatives (especially those that offer a distinct
value proposition compared to its competitors) and it' great to see them
growing! :)

------
rom16384
Bitbucket is great with its free private repos, but I hope they'll add more
payment methods, in particular PayPal.

------
dodo4711
Bitbucket should add static web-hosting (aka User/Organization/Project pages).
That would be a killer!

~~~
shuzchen
See <http://pages.bitbucket.org/> and
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/BITBUCKET/Publishin...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/display/BITBUCKET/Publishing+a+Website+on+Bitbucket)

------
ptolts
Wish the contest was open to Canadians! I use Bitbucket, and its been great to
me.

------
andrijac
I wish they had gist functionality like on GitHub. Otherwise, good service.

------
ausjke
I have been using bitbucket for a few projects, awesome and thanks!

------
SEJeff
I wonder how many users GitHub has.

~~~
reledi
They have at least 3.5 million users [1]. They reached 1 million users in 2011
[2].

I wonder how many users are active on BB and GH though. In my case, I have an
account for both but never use BB.

[1] <https://github.com/about/press> [2]
[https://github.com/blog/952-1-million-user-party-mon-
oct-17-...](https://github.com/blog/952-1-million-user-party-mon-oct-17-in-sf)

------
gdonelli
Free privare Repo! I am in!

------
vetler
Congratulations, jespern!

------
Ziomislaw
why is Poland not allowed in? damn racists

------
dimascyriaco
I use Bitbucket at work. And it stinks compared to Github.

~~~
rrrhys
I don't particularly see the difference and switch between both pretty much
daily - granted I don't take advantage of Github social features really.

~~~
fletchowns
If you don't take advantage of the Github social features, which is
essentially what Github is all about, I don't think your opinion on the matter
is worth sharing with everybody, no offense intended.

~~~
kibibu
Which social features would you say are missing, bearing in mind that
Bitbucket has teams, issue tracking, wikis, pull requests and code review
features?

~~~
fletchowns
My comment didn't have anything to do with any features that Bitbucket may or
may not be missing, so I'm not sure why you are asking me that?

